# Darksiders - kein Sound



## vinD (20. Oktober 2011)

wie in der Überschrift zu lesen hör ich bei mir in Darksiders keinen Sound.
Alle Treiber sind aktuell, spätestens seit heute.

Nach intensiver suche im Internet habe ich nichts gefunden. Nichtmal der Tipp alles auf Englisch und zurückzustellen funktioniert.

Vielleicht habt ihr noch ein paar Lösungen parat, die helfen

Mein Sys:
AMD PII x810
AMD 5850 1GiB
8GiB DDR3 @1333MHz
Realtek ALC888


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2011)

Findest Du in den Soundoptionen vielleicht einen Hinweis, zB evlt. hat das Spiel von sich aus den Audiochip der Grafikkarte ausgewählt anstatt den Onboardsound?


----------



## vinD (20. Oktober 2011)

Hier wird es leicht komisch. In einigen wenigen Zwischensequenzen gibt es Musik, Effekte sowie Stimmen fehlen.

In den Optionen kann ich nur laut und leise stellen. Ich habe allerdings mal denGrafik-Eigenen mal im Gerätemanager Deaktiviert und erfolglos probiert. Bin echt kurz davor mein System neuzuinstallieren^^*


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich auch manchmal bei Left 4 Dead. Hat sich deine Sprache bei Steam irgendwie mal verstellt? Den Bug hatte ich nämlich mal. Da hat sich bei mir ständig die Sprache verstellt und wenn ich dann wieder zurück auf Deutsch bin, hatte ich plötzlich keinen Ton mehr im Spiel. Da half leider nur eine Neuinstallation.

Hast es denn schon mal neu installiert?

Eine andere Möglichkeit, die du ansonsten mal probieren könntest: Rechtsklick auf das Spiel in Steam, dann auf Eigenschaften, Lokale Dateien und dann Cache-Dateien defragmentieren.


----------



## vinD (20. Oktober 2011)

Neuinstallation ist in Arbeit. Die Cache-Defragmentierung hat nichts gebracht.


----------

